# analog delay



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

analog delays, from pedals to space echo types, wich ones do you like?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> analog delays, from pedals to space echo types, wich ones do you like?


Maxon AD-900.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Diamond Memory Lane ... GREAT analog delay with modulation effects, tap tempo and EQ. Bit on the big side but worth every inch of it ...


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

iggs said:


> Diamond Memory Lane ... GREAT analog delay with modulation effects, tap tempo and EQ. Bit on the big side but worth every inch of it ...


not nearly as big as the fulltone tube tape echo. pretty cool and lots of flexibility what w/ the 16 dB of tube gain (it's a great OD) as well as record level and tone. loads of different colours of analog delay. for me it's down to the TTE and my chandler. the chandler has the modulation stuff for getting chorus, which the TTE (obviously) doesn't do.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> not nearly as big as the fulltone tube tape echo. pretty cool and lots of flexibility what w/ the 16 dB of tube gain (it's a great OD) as well as record level and tone. loads of different colours of analog delay. for me it's down to the TTE and my chandler. the chandler has the modulation stuff for getting chorus, which the TTE (obviously) doesn't do.



+1 on those. I have both. Although I'm not using either at the moment,*(* *I'm using the new Boss digital double pedal one, for convienience sake, which doesn't pertain here cause it's not analog. But never the less, a really **good delay in it's own right**)* I would not sell them. I will use them both again.
I also love the old Maestro Echoplex. If you get a good one, that doesn't require much upkeep, they are fabulous.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I've played the Diamond Memory Lane and...... it's a "must buy". I have the TTE and an Ibanez AD-202 both of which are totally awesome and I always end up playing for hours when I pull 'em out. I scored the AD-202 off ebay but I was really wishing for the bigger one that preceded it (AD-230 afaik) without paying a stupid price. Technically speaking, these units sound like crap but I think that helps us discern the dry signal from the echo and the psycho-acoustic effect is very "familiar" to our brain's expectation of an echo.

The Memory Lane's sound/size/price/feature mix makes it the best thing out there right now, especially if I want to put a board together so that I have my f/x on demand. The Echoczar looks cool however it's pay now, get later (9mo)....and don't call asking wtf :confused-smiley-010 where your deposit went 

Andy


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

I'l throw in another plug for the Memory Lane, its great, haven't touched my EH Memory Man since. The Chandler is great too, and if you want an old rackmonster for cheap that sounds really analog, try and find an old Ibanez HD1000. They are cheap, but the delay tone is really thick and fun, and it has a really goofy harmonizer section too that can give you that Radiohead "my iron lung" tone for $50!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok after all the rave reviews I grabbed L&M's Memory Lane last night for a test drive.

There's a problem with this one, at first it seemed like all the controls weren't doing anything and then bam out of no where you get a nice rich full delay. Hit the foot switch to go dry and then hit the switch to turn it on again. Hello where did my settings go, no delay at all? I'm thinking what the F? Anyway it's going back, I think Larry will have to return this particular one.

When I did get it working properly it was pretty nice, but I still think the old AD900 was just a little sweeter. I hear the new AD999 isn't quite the same.


Jeff


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I am trying to find a Roland space echo, if i can't find one...maybe the diamond


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

there's a Korg sd-400 on lespac right now!!! and there was a 201 a few days ago too for a reasonable price.

Andy


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> there's a Korg sd-400 on lespac right now!!! and there was a 201 a few days ago too for a reasonable price.
> 
> Andy



damn, i missed it


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Ok after all the rave reviews I grabbed L&M's Memory Lane last night for a test drive.
> 
> There's a problem with this one, at first it seemed like all the controls weren't doing anything and then bam out of no where you get a nice rich full delay. Hit the foot switch to go dry and then hit the switch to turn it on again. Hello where did my settings go, no delay at all? I'm thinking what the F? Anyway it's going back, I think Larry will have to return this particular one.
> 
> ...


Got my hands on a good "Memory Lane" tonight. Much better.

The difference I'm hearing between the AD900 and the ML is the clarity with the ML. The AD900 is warmer but that can be good or bad depending on what you are going for. I'll be keeping this ML, thanks Terry.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

You could easily make a "warmer" jack to plug into the feedback loop when you want that sound.....either with caps, inductors or diodes....or have a bunch for different flavours. You can also use active effects in the loop (ie. modulators or distortion/filters effects) .

Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Ibanez ad190 in winnipeg on evilbay right now, ends 19h35edt

Andy


----------

